# HGV Points



## Emi (Oct 7, 2016)

Need to rent 5000 Hilton Vacation Club points for 2017. Please advise if you have and price requested.

Thanks
Amy


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 8, 2016)

I sent you a PM.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

